# SS 07.09.19 - Sallinen #7



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Aulis Sallinen (1935 - )

Symphony No. 7, Op. 71 'The Dreams of Gandalf'

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Yet another composer from Finland, sorry about that. This fellow is still alive and totally missing from our SS catalogue. I picked his seventh symphony, because it is also available in youtube if you don't have any recordings of this. Looks like there is only one existing, which is also in spotify. Youtube one is obviously the same. So without further due here it is:






Recording is this one:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Well done on choosing this one, and as someone who has been an admirer of Sallinen for quite a while now, I must say "about bloody time too!!!

As far as I am aware, it's Rasilainen on CPO as the sole choice. I'll give Gandalf a listen, although I must admit his earlier Symphonies are more to my taste, especially 3 and 4.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Same one for me, later.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

And the same for me


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The same (surprise) - got the complete box earlier this year.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Same here as well


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Yep, same for me via Spotify


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

And the same for me ... I know a couple of the Sallinen symphonies but not this one.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Listening to the one everyone is listening to. Does nowt for me, Im afraid but hey ho.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Had to give up on this one. It seemed to be just a string of “this happened, and then that happened, and then this happened” without any discernible connecting narrative or development. Also, the texture was almost entirely melody (if you can call it that) with supporting chords, not a scrap of complexity or counterpoint to be found. It’s as if Sallinen figured he could get by on orchestration and constantly varying harmonies – and for some, maybe this works. For me, here, tonight, it didn’t.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Had to give up on this one. It seemed to be just a string of "this happened, and then that happened, and then this happened" without any discernible connecting narrative or development. Also, the texture was almost entirely melody (if you can call it that) with supporting chords, not a scrap of complexity or counterpoint to be found. It's as if Sallinen figured he could get by on orchestration and constantly varying harmonies - and for some, maybe this works. For me, here, tonight, it didn't.


Unfortunately, for you, there cannot or must be Beethovenian counterpoint in about all the works of classical music!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MusicSybarite said:


> Unfortunately, for you, there cannot or must be Beethovenian counterpoint in about all the works of classical music!


If you like this music, then please listen to it. I certainly won't be so gauche as to insult your taste.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

KenOC said:


> If you like this music, then please listen to it. I certainly won't be so gauche as to insult your taste.


Of course, I listen to it when I have desires of it! And you're not gauche at all, no offense was intended to insult anyone.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MusicSybarite said:


> Of course, I listen to it wen I have desires of it! And you're not gauche at all, no offense was intended to insult anyone.


A thousand pardons, effendi, if I have misconstrued your post. If not, then a thousand anti-pardons.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

KenOC said:


> A thousand pardons, effendi, if I have misconstrued your post. If not, then a thousand anti-pardons.


No you haven't! If your pardon is sincere, then I forgive you! If not, a million anti-forgivenesses.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

This is a very cool work, it's like telling a story, not necessarily based on traditional patterns but on freer ones, and the Finnish atmosphere given to a mythological thematics, or whatever is related, is superb. I often feel many of his musical sceneries like oniric. It's a refreshing approach to music, nevertheless. Moreover, the way he manages the different sections of the orchestra makes think of a noticeable orchestrator.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I think that more or less matches my experience with the piece but you go further than I am ready to go. I marked it as something to listen to again to see if it grows on me .... or fails to.


----------

